# Alea jacta est!



## dustInTheAir

Hello, everyone. I am translating a movie now. In this film, there is a sentence :*Alea jacta est!*
Is there anyone who can help me with this one? Thanks in advance


----------



## Flaminius

Hi,

It is somewhat surprising that I cannot find a previous thread about this, but here it is:
The die has been cast.


----------



## dustInTheAir

The die?? You mean the death? I am sorry that I can't understand your setence very well 
Could you give me some hints?
thanks in advance



Flaminius said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is somewhat surprising that I cannot find a previous thread about this, but here it is:
> The die has been cast.


----------



## CapnPrep

Flaminius said:


> It is somewhat surprising that I cannot find a previous thread about this


There's this one, in All Languages:
*Alea iacta est!*

But no one there proposed a Chinese translation. This link should be useful for dustInTheAir: jacta est alea.


----------



## -ocean-

"the die is cast" means that what is done is done, you can't go back.

Hope it helps


----------



## djmc

Die as in "the die is cast" is the singular of dice.


----------



## dustInTheAir

Thanks everyone! You really helped me so much!!


----------

